# awww spook



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

my boy spook who's got a black body and orange fins (hence the name).... he's starting to get red streaks of color in his bottom fin, awww i wonder if he'll turn completely red.... hmph


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know. I guess you'll have to wait and see.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

honestly i hope he doesn't LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, maybe it won't be anything drastic. When I got my first female she was white, then she turned pink! She's pretty though.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

my guess that would be yerakina


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes it was. lol


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

=)

i'm trying to figure out how to make a collage or something with all 3 of my betta's photos... though i'm startin to get sleepy ekkkkk


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It IS getting rather late.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

yup! ugh i was falling asleep at the computer... time to say good night... got to be up early for all the folks coming to do remodel on the kitchen... fun fun! my place is a disaster right now!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ugh! I know what you mean. We went through that last year. Good luck.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I think black, orange, and red would be kinda cool. And for the collage you could do something like in my sig, it didnt take too long.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

how do you make the collage


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Me? I used this "photoshop-like" program called MGI Photosuite, cost like $14. I just resized my pictures down to the appropriate size and pasted them on a black bar.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

oh


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

he sounds like a sunset betta to me. He might be a marble too.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah that would be really cool


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

a sunset betta?


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

hmm....i hope he doesnt...


----------

